# ID CD2 comps / CD1E MH gaps to mid bass help



## BMW528i (Feb 16, 2016)

Ok guys I have a few questions here! I'm planning a system for my BMW that I want to use horns in. I currently have a set of Image Dynamics CD2 comps and also a brand new set of ID CD1E MH, possibly hoping to use the CD2's if there is room. Either set I use will be powered by a Focal FP 2.75. For mid bass I plan on using Rockford Fosgate's T3-BMW-SUB (8") in the factory locations which is under the front seats and these are made specifically for my car. I already have all of this equipment ready to install. Anyways, while talking to an installer friend of mine his concern was that the horns will not play low enough nor will the T3's (30-250 HZ) play high enough to crossover properly? Leaving a gap between frequencies! He suggested that we may possibly have to utilize the factory locations in the doors for some small 4" mids to fill the gaps? To which I also have a set of HAT L3V2's on hand if needed. Subs will be (2) Image Dynamics IDQ 12D4 V4. 

Horns = Focal FP 2.75 (2 x 75W)
Mids/Mid Bass = MB Quart Discus 4125 (4 x 125W)
Subs = MB Quart Discus 1500.1D (1 x 1500W)

A) What do you all think? Any suggestions?
B) Does anyone know the specs on the CD2's? is it 800-20K HZ?
C) What about the CD1E's? I've heard they are 1200-20K HZ?
D) Can the L3V2's survive 125W each if crossed over properly? (active)
E) Recommended xover points to start?

Most systems I've seen with horns only use mid bass and subs with no midrange due to the fact that horns can cover that range of frequencies. 

Thanks in advance for some help!


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

The HAT will work but its not the right driver, You want a high sensiivity driver and with a 4" you will probably be limied to just a couple, in fact I can only think of one and it is the Faital Pro 4 "

The CD2 full size is the right horn and will mount in the car just fine. CD2 can make it to 600 Hz but that is pushing it.

I suggest running the 8" up to 200 to 250 and the 4" from there to 800 to 1200 and CD2 from there up.


----------



## BMW528i (Feb 16, 2016)

Great info Eric! Thanks for the response! Would that be the Faital Pro 4FE32 4 ohm or the 4FE35 4 ohm that you are referring to? I'm on their site now and that's the 2 I see.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

There's also these.
PR4NEO/8 - Solen Electronique - World leading producer of high-end crossover components


----------



## BMW528i (Feb 16, 2016)

Ok good deal never heard of this company before? Solen? How do they compare to others like Faital, Focal, Dynaudio?


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

The fe32/35 isn't as sensitive as it looks. In your application it's true sensitivity rating would be more like 88db 1m/1w averaged over your intended bandwidth. Which puts it pretty close to higher performance 4" home drivers.

PE has 4" Eminence Alphas:

Eminence Alpha 4-4 4" Full-Range Pair 4 Ohm



There are also drivers like the Morel em428.


----------



## BMW528i (Feb 16, 2016)

strohw said:


> The fe32/35 isn't as sensitive as it looks. In your application it's true sensitivity rating would be more like 88db 1m/1w averaged over your intended bandwidth. Which puts it pretty close to higher performance 4" home drivers.
> 
> PE has 4" Eminence Alphas:
> 
> ...


Does anyone know how these Morels sound? Any experience with them? How about the Faitals?


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

i have fabricated basic flat baffle kick panels in this car big enough for a semi shallow 8, if your going through the work of horns, you obviously enjoy the quality of your media,you'll be chasing the elusive rabbit (solution) around trying to get the factory locations to work. i highly suggest finding a competent installer to build you some basic kicks (flat baffle situated in corners firing slightly up and across the car) I've done kicks in cars like this in three hours.as an experiment get your horns hooked up and throw a couple mid bass in the kicks down in corners ,no baffles, listen to it, you'll see why so many people do this.good luck either way, and welcome to the horn way


----------



## BMW528i (Feb 16, 2016)

jpeezy said:


> i have fabricated basic flat baffle kick panels in this car big enough for a semi shallow 8, if your going through the work of horns, you obviously enjoy the quality of your media,you'll be chasing the elusive rabbit (solution) around trying to get the factory locations to work. i highly suggest finding a competent installer to build you some basic kicks (flat baffle situated in corners firing slightly up and across the car) I've done kicks in cars like this in three hours.as an experiment get your horns hooked up and throw a couple mid bass in the kicks down in corners ,no baffles, listen to it, you'll see why so many people do this.good luck either way, and welcome to the horn way


Any chance that you have some pictures you could share of these kicks you've done? Would be much appreciated and thanks for the response!


----------

